# Bentley's cone (pics)



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't think he likes it much LOL
At least it will keep him away from the hot spot and it's good practice for his lil snip that will soon be happening


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awwww poooooor dear Bentley! Been lovin' all your stories, Joyce!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Bentley, Joyce your captions are priceless as always.......


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Liza had that cone, too. She was scared out of her mind by it...although, I think hers was bigger, she couldn't see what was going on. That probably frightened her. I hope the hotspot clears up soon.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Joyce, you are a hoot..............poor, poor Bentley!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the captions! I kinda felt bad laughing at Bentley's expense, but, :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Too funny! I like the cone, looks more comfortable then the plastic ones.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor guy. Max wore a big plastic cone when he was "snipped." He kept banging in to walls.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG that is just so sad, yet so precious at the same time. While that collar seems to be far better than the plastic ones, it still looks so very miserable.

Any shot you could use the no bite collar instead? It sort of looks like a cervical collar and it prevents them from bending their neck enough to bite/lick. My boxer was beyond miserable in the cone, but could have warn the no bite collar forever, didn't bother her a bit.

I certainly hope his hot spot clears up quickly.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

Oh no! The Cone of Shame! Chloe is currently wearing one herself since she got spayed late last week.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know what is funnier - the pics or your captions.....love it all!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Bahahahahaha.

Amazing.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentley, Bentley - you are just so precious!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm terrible at this! Good thing DH is here because I really, really want to take this thing off of him


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So funny...love your captions!! I do hope the hot spot clears soon!:crossfing


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

The captions are hilarious, I remember when Kiki had a cone. She kept bumping into all of us when she wanted to be pet.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

ooh pooor Bentley! 

Dex is wearing his cone of shame right now so that he doesn't itch at his hot spot. He likes ramming the cone against my leg, I really do think he does it to get back at me for putting it on him.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Dexter12 said:


> ooh pooor Bentley!
> 
> Dex is wearing his cone of shame right now so that he doesn't itch at his hot spot. He likes ramming the cone against my leg, I really do think he does it to get back at me for putting it on him.


Bentley does that too. He rams our legs and especially Ky. Thankfully this cone is padded so he doesn't hurt us with it. 
This boy can pout though, expert level! I look in his eyes and I just want to rip it off of him.

We tried the donut type because it looked more comfortable but he was still able to reach his back leg so we had to go with this one.

I hope the hot spot clears up soon. Then of course I'll be a wreck again when he gets neutered because he'll have to wear it for two weeks :doh:


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

You are hilarious


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol: You are so funny!!!! 

Poor Bentley looks a little embarrassed!


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww poor Bentley. 

We got a cone for our Bentley that is translucent. I think being able to see through it lowers his anxiety and prevents a lot of the bumping into things.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor Bentley. I was tending to his hot spot which is on the inside of his hind leg. I lost my balance, reached out with my hand to catch myself and landed.....umm, on a spot no male wants to be landed on :doh:

DH is out looking at new cars so I took the cone off and he's sitting on my lap. After what I did to him the cone just seems like too much right now.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Poor baby.. I hear alot about hot spots nowadays? Is it because its summer?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

kikisdeliveryservice said:


> Poor baby.. I hear alot about hot spots nowadays? Is it because its summer?


Yes. Hot spots usually happen after they get wet and aren't dried properly, at least that's been my experience in the past but since Bentley thinks water is Kryptonite I'm not sure what caused it. It's not getting worse but no better yet. It's still the size of a quarter but VERY raw and painful.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They really can be tough to deal with...so far I haven't run into any hotspots with Woody, knock on wood, but I have had to deal with them for my bridge girl Sammie and it's not much fun. I'm sure Bentley appreciated getting out of that cone even if it was only for a short period of time. Hang in there buddy, you'll get out of it eventually.

Pete & Woody


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Poor Bentley and his "male stuff".... Joyce, you do have a habit of grabbing and or falling on his "male stuff".. :bowrofl:

He looks completely put out.  I wouldn't be able to stand it either....those looks a golden can give you are priceless!!!


----------

